# BHCC Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer I-Public Safety - Bunker Hill Community College*
Bunker Hill Community College 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/22/2021
*Location: *Boston, MA *Category: *Classified Staff *Posted On: *Wed Oct 20 2021

*Job Description:*

Patrols campus buildings and adjacent areas.
Investigates crimes or other incidents, restraining or arresting suspects when necessary.
Provides assistance to courts in prosecution of cases performs related work as required to ensure and maintain a secure campus environment.
Create a safe and welcoming campus to staff, students, faculty and visitors.
Responds to disturbances and emergencies as need.
*Job Requirements:*

Possession of a Valid MA Class 3 Motor Vehicle Operators license;
Eligibility for appointment as a Special State Police Officer under MGL 22C Sec. 63;
Eligibility for Certification by POST Commission
Have completed or have the ability to complete a MPTC Approved Full-Time Academy;
Department will arrange for attendance in a MPTC Approved Academy provided all other required qualifications are present (Contractual stipulations apply).
High School Diploma required;
Must possess a current License to carry (LTC) from appropriate city or town;
First Aid/CPR/AED Certified or ability to become certified upon employment;
Excellent communication and organizational skills and attention to details are essential;
Ability to pass extensive background investigation, CORI and SORI check that is conducted;
Applicant must undergo and successfully pass a police entry level physical and psychological exam;
Ability to work in partnership with a diverse faculty, staff and student population;
*Preferred Qualifications:*

One year of full-time law-enforcement or related experience in campus environment preferred;
Associates or Bachelor's degree preferred.
Complete MPTC Approved Full-Time Academy preferred.
*Additional Information:

Salary: $1,799.64 biweekly.

Closing Date: November 4, 2021*







PI150886296
Bunker Hill Community College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer. Women, people of color, individuals with disabilities and others are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

